

An unknown force is pulling the Milky Way towards it at 14M mph - DiabloD3
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/space/nightsky/11492654/night-sky-in-april-2015-great-attractor.html

======
informatimago
Just to make it more meaningful, that's 6.258e6 m/s (Earth escape velocity at
the surface is 11.2 m/s, Earth runs around the Sun at about 30 m/s, Sun runs
around the Milky Way at about 200e3 m/s).

It's not because B moves toward A at speed V, that B is attracted by A.
Attraction should be expressed as force (given in N), or, given the mass of
the attracted object, as an acceleration (given in m/s²). The speed of the
attracted object is irrelevant. In general in the universe, attractions are
approximately perpendicular to the speed of the attracted object! (orbits).

Right now, Earth is moving toward Sagitarius at the speed of 30 m/s. Does it
mean that Earth is attracted by a big unknown force pulling it toward
Sagitarius at 30 m/s? No! This is bullshit. Earth is attracted by the Sun with
a force of 3.5e+22 N, which gives an acceleration of 0.006 m/s², both of which
are perpendicular to the speed of the Earth with respect to the Sun!

Adrian Berry didn't report any observation that the galaxies are accelerated
in the same direction they're moving to.

------
timebomb
The "Great Attractor", it's called, is quite interesting. Though this article
doesn't delve much into it, there's more information about it on wikipedia.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Attractor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Attractor)

------
t0mas88
Advice: Note the date before starting a mathematical discussion on whether
this is possible :-)

